# Cadence TXA-6004 Amp



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

I got this amp off a guy on ebay back in january and wow this thing is big and weighs more than my Xtant X603 does and has way more usable power and with one 4 ohm 12" makes the back of my throat itch from the bass. I am creating a 3 way setup in my car and that should sound sweet. If anyone is thinking about this amp Cadence did a sweet job engineering this amp.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

SQ4ME2 said:


> I got this amp off a guy on ebay back in january and wow this thing is big and weighs more than my Xtant X603 does and has way more usable power and with one 4 ohm 12" makes the back of my throat itch from the bass. I am creating a 3 way setup in my car and that should sound sweet. If anyone is thinking about this amp Cadence did a sweet job engineering this amp.


Just a little head up, there where some fakes floating around that head shorter then normal heat sink fins. They were said to over heat. Check the web site pic to make sure you got a real one, the difference in the fins will be obvious.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Just a little head up, there where some fakes floating around that head shorter then normal heat sink fins. They were said to over heat. Check the web site pic to make sure you got a real one, the difference in the fins will be obvious.


Yeah, I'd make fake Cadence amps 

**** Zapco and McIntosh, go for the money and build fake Boss amps


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> Yeah, I'd make fake Cadence amps
> 
> **** Zapco and McIntosh, go for the money and build fake Boss amps


I guess fake is the wrong term, call it defective then.



JasonPaul said:


> DO NOT BUY THESE AMPS THEY ARE DEFFECTIVE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> They will over heat and shut down due to a small heatsink.. Look at the models in the Cadence outlet store. The heat sink sticks out past the end of the caps. If you see a TX amp with a small heat sink it is no good!


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

nice, i bought one from a guy on ebay lying ****er said it was the longer heatshrink version, he wasnt the seller who was selling them before hand, i guess he was second hand from that guy. anyways i got two new ones from cadence. someone want a brand new defective amp? lol


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

The TX series can make some serious power, it will sound better if you try to keep it from going to the edge of its' limits 

A lot of amps can use a fan to help keep them cool, or just use it to hold a door open 

Less than optimal might be a better description


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I can't speak for anyone else, but if something is bad and you know it 

I would ditch the bad part [heatsink], and put the good heatsink on it !

Or if that is too much trouble , sell them !!{bottom line is what counts}

Originally Posted by JasonPaul 
DO NOT BUY THESE AMPS THEY ARE DEFFECTIVE!!!!!!!!!

They will over heat and shut down due to a small heatsink.. Look at the models in the Cadence outlet store. The heat sink sticks out past the end of the caps. If you see a TX amp with a small heat sink it is no good!


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

a$$hole said:


> The TX series can make some serious power, it will sound better if you try to keep it from going to the edge of its' limits
> 
> A lot of amps can use a fan to help keep them cool, or just use it to hold a door open
> 
> Less than optimal might be a better description


to the op or me? i purchased to new amps with the redesigned sinks/circuit, so i have an extra one with the short sinks. its brand new, prolly just sell it to someone around town and let them know the issues


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

a$$hole said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but if something is bad and you know it
> 
> I would ditch the bad part [heatsink], and put the good heatsink on it !
> 
> ...


its not just the heatsink, they redesigned the circuit.

edit: grammar > me


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Now  defective is being used in its' proper form.

yeah if you mess up , only two choices [ back to the drawing board ]or[sell it and be haunted by people who use it saying your product is ****].


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

damn it looks like i got a real one. a txa6004 made by cadence, i guess thats why even in the 100 degree heat here in san diego it has yet to overheat


----------



## MikeATL (Apr 9, 2008)

They're definitely solid budget amps - I've been using one for a couple of months, bought directly from Cadence, and am really happy w/it. About the only thing I don't like is how big it is - at 25" long it's a beast!

I will say it has shut off on me a couple of times on 95+ degrees in ATL traffic when I first installed it at very high volume for about an hour. I've since bumped the gains back a bit and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

MikeATL said:


> They're definitely solid budget amps - I've been using one for a couple of months, bought directly from Cadence, and am really happy w/it. About the only thing I don't like is how big it is - at 25" long it's a beast!
> 
> I will say it has shut off on me a couple of times on 95+ degrees in ATL traffic when I first installed it at very high volume for about an hour. I've since bumped the gains back a bit and haven't had a problem since.


entirely too big, im having problems fitting two in my tC plus two 10s in a ported enclosure


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Just looked it up. Whoa! 150 x 4! Nice. Pretty good price even from cadence direct. 25" x 9" x 2". Long sucker though. Too bad they couldn't have made it a little more wider and less long as that will NOT fit under my seats.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

the other ting is its so heavy, i'm making my amp rack in my trunk again out of heavy metal opposed to wood. i did it in my sq car last time and again in this daily driver. i wanted the Clif Designs amps till i heard some bad stories


----------

